# best bedding



## andyg26 (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi could anyone tell me what's the best bedding?
I was using loads of hay so i just put it in the sleeping bit and the hay feeder.
I can't use wood chipings cuss it bad for one of the rabbits.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, do avoid wood shavings - can aggravate or trigger respiratory issues for one thing.

We buy good quality hay by the bale so we can pile it in, and just put newspaper underneath.

In the depths of the winter, for the outside rabbits, we also put a lot of straw in too, which is great bedding.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

we use hay as well nice and snuggle warm and tasty for them too! we then use a wood pellet in their toilets [make sure its non clumping litter] which is nice and absorbent.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

There are a few alternatives to using shavings - 
Megazorb
Miscanthus (chopped Elephant Grass)
Aubiose (hemp)
Ecobed (shredded cardboard)

All of these are available by the large bale - have a look round any farmers/feed/equine stores you may have locally.

I know a few people with Lionheads use hemp or the cardboard as it doesn't tangle in their coats.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We used wood pellet very successfully between newspaper and hay for a long time, until a couple of ours decided to start eating it , however deep we buried it. Knowing how absorbent it is, we couldn't risk them having gut problems, so do be wary. 

It's a case of know your buns.


----------



## ThumperThomas (Jul 1, 2014)

I only use the wood shavings for the toilet area and that seems to work well and hay/straw for the bedding etc I've seen some mutilcoloured bedding but not sure how well that works? Any ideas?


----------



## andyg26 (Aug 9, 2014)

Iv got hay for bedding and they some times sleep in there but the rest of the time they seem to sleep in the litter tray (a big flower seed tray from b&q) which has wood chips on the bottom and hay on top. The only problem with that is they are sitting in there own mess and they do it cuss there is hay to eat.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I've used magazorb and found it a bit dusty without a hay layer. Eco-bed i dont find absorbent enough for a litter tray. 

I like back 2 nature paper pellets best - a few handfuls in the tray is all they need for the day, a bog bag will last you ages, pets at home and papmpered pets sell it. there is also bio-catolet, cat litter which is safe. dont use cheap clumping cat liters as they will cause blockages if ingested. 

Rabbits do poo and eat at the same time, a sturdy hay rack withough moving parts over the litter tray works well, this way they dont eat soiled hay. Its a good idea to have a cosy room with lots of hay out of the wind incase they get cold.


----------



## bunnybear (Jan 18, 2014)

I have always used hay for my rabbits bedding and I make sure that it is good quality. It makes a nice comfy place for them to sleep


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Going back to when I first had rabbits in the 1970's, all I could get for bedding was straw - no shavings. A good deep bed of straw is still worth considering if you have limited options. It may depend on where you live, as wheat straw is more common in some areas, which is not as good or as useful as barley straw.

Rabbits will still eat straw, and nutritionally oat straw is said to be the best, but it's harder to come by.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

andyg26 said:


> Iv got hay for bedding and they some times sleep in there but the rest of the time they seem to sleep in the litter tray (a big flower seed tray from b&q) which has wood chips on the bottom and hay on top. The only problem with that is they are sitting in there own mess and they do it cuss there is hay to eat.


Rabbits poo as they eat; but often they are very tidy. So if your litter tray is big enough, they will go to the toilet at one end, and eat the hay at the other end.

Some people use hay racks - but make sure they are a safe design and the rabbits can't get trapped. We personally don't use them, as they are small, and can be dangerous.

You could try filling the litter tray with straw, then put a mound of hay on top at one end.


----------

